# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Meer (houdings) informatie beschikbaar; van top tot teen

## peteroomens

*Column: voeten en houding*

Met deze column bespreek ik natuurlijk een uitgebreid gebied, vandaar de subtitel 'van top tot teen'.
Ik probeer de meest interessante items hieruit kort samen te vatten, en bied daarbij de mogelijkheid vragen te stellen.

Wil je nog wat meer weten, bezoek dan mijn volgende sites. Kom je daar een onderwerp tegen voor dit forum, mail even naar [EMAIL="[email protected]"]

De volgende sites worden door mij bijgehouden:
http://www.neuroposturology.com
http://www.drbody.nl
http://www.posturoscience.wordpress.com
http://www.steundehersenstichting.wordpress.com

Peter

----------

